# La linea mayor plans toll on gibraltarian visitors



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Breaking news 9th August 2010
LA LINEA MAYOR PLANS TOLL ON GIBRALTARIAN VISITORS.

La Linea Mayor Alejandro Sanchez shows no signs of backing down on his plan to impose a toll for cars as they enter Spain from Gibraltar. At a press conference today he made clear that the only people certain to be exempt will be persons resident in La Linea of whatever EU nationality. Gibraltarians may now have to pay to visit Spain.

He plans to impose the toll as from October 12 but will tomorrow start works and, on a date to be announced, non-La Linea resident cars will be diverted through the centre of the town.

The toll will be up to 5 euros per car but much higher for goods and other vehicles especially those carrying rubble because, he says, these will affect La Linea's beaches.

See also http://www.chronicle.gi/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Breaking news 9th August 2010
> LA LINEA MAYOR PLANS TOLL ON GIBRALTARIAN VISITORS.
> 
> La Linea Mayor Alejandro Sanchez shows no signs of backing down on his plan to impose a toll for cars as they enter Spain from Gibraltar. At a press conference today he made clear that the only people certain to be exempt will be persons resident in La Linea of whatever EU nationality. Gibraltarians may now have to pay to visit Spain.
> ...


Interesting link to the Chronicle too, thanks Don.
TM


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The sooner the UK government hands Gib over to the Spanish, and we can save the money spent keeping the place going, the better. Strategically it holds no importance now and historical connections shouldn't play a part in any discussion. Hong Kong was handed over to the Chinese without any fuss so why not there?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The sooner the UK government hands Gib over to the Spanish, and we can save the money spent keeping the place going, the better.


Maybe we could do a swap with the 2 faced Spaniards.
Take their enclaves in Morocco in exchange for Gib.
I am sure Ceuto and Melilla would make great tourist destinations for Brits.

On second thoughts, having visited Ceuto, maybe not.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

aultymer said:


> > The sooner the UK government hands Gib over to the Spanish, and we can save the money spent keeping the place going, the better.
> 
> 
> Maybe we could do a swap with the 2 faced Spaniards.
> ...


We should agree to hand Gib to them when they hand back their two enclaves


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

In this ecoomical climate do you think that the government would consider selling Gibraltar back to Spain. It would certainly pay off our debts?
- or-

Make them the offer to sell. They would have to refuse as they cannot afford it. Face saved?


----------

